# Update breaks MRV?



## Ualdayan (Feb 5, 2008)

After the recent update (0x4a6) when I try to watch anything on another DVR I just get a little red circle with a white dash and the message 'This program can't be played because too many recordings are being watched from playlist.'

I've already tried restarting both receivers, restarting all networking equipment, and even unplugging and leaving them unplugged for a bit before plugging them back in. They all confirm internet access, and obviously are communicating with each other since they show each other's shows (just won't play them.)

Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you sure someone else wasn't already streaming a recording from the same DVR you were trying to access? The DVRs can only stream out to one external receiver/DVR at a time.


----------



## Ualdayan (Feb 5, 2008)

Positive. There are only 2 receivers, and I'm the only one here right now.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Check and see if you have some recording in "resume" mode. If so, FF it to the end or delete it.


----------



## Ualdayan (Feb 5, 2008)

Did a full factory reset (all recordings/settings/etc.). It's reloading guide data right now (Upcoming: To Be Announced), but it has some data already. It's still not allowing MRV though, still claims too many recordings are being watched from playlist with little red circle/white dashs next to each and everything recorded on the other receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Ualdayan said:


> Did a full factory reset (all recordings/settings/etc.). It's reloading guide data right now (Upcoming: To Be Announced), but it has some data already. It's still not allowing MRV though, still claims too many recordings are being watched from playlist with little red circle/white dashs next to each and everything recorded on the other receiver.


I'd try to reset the network settings and do a fresh "connect now", to clear this glitch.


----------



## Ualdayan (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I fixed it, I did the 02468 thing on both receivers, one reverted back to 0x457, the other to 0x459. I think both of those are older versions than the 0x4a6 they'd updated to on their own.

The old interface is back, that TVMail button is gone, and MRV is working again. Seems like for some reason my receivers went and updated to a bugged version all on their own that I guess has been pulled off the update server now?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

You're going to get the update again. No way around that.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm seeing something similar with my HR22-100. I've had to RBR it 2x in the past few days because something is locking on to it and keeping it from streaming to the rest of my DVR's. I even went through my house and put everything in standby except for it and one other DVR and it still showed the circle with dash.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I just posted a diag report in the main issues thread for the HD DVR's because I'm now seeing the issue with a second DVR in my house (an R22-200).


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

that are have mrv trouble using Cat5 (unsupported) or DECA? The reason I ask is because with that same load I was using unsupported MRV -and experienced the same thing-I change my router--and switch still had problems , I changed my System over to a Swm8 and Deca's +BBDeca (ordered off ebay) a long time ago( Lazy ) and my system has been much better than before I had this problem.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm on the unsupported plan and all my DVR's are hard wired a Dell gig switch. I've been using this config since the MRV beta days and its' only after this latest update that I have started experiencing this issue.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Getteau said:


> I'm on the unsupported plan and all my DVR's are hard wired a Dell gig switch. I've been using this config since the MRV beta days and its' only after this latest update that I have started experiencing this issue.


I was a well, after changing out all my stuff- I installed the swim stuff I'd ordered and I'm back online now. It may not be because of the load?? But A few folks had posted trouble so I'd bailed- Not suggesting that the load is the cause but it does raise suspicion.
I have two Hr22's and one D10 & one h20 & h21 the swim 8 worked great put a band stop filter on the h20, ran the d10 off the legacy port and 4 receiver ports + one BBdcea off a swin 8 block. Got it all one e-bay for $50-smw8 3bbc&1bbdeca-

Hope you can get it straighted out-good luck


----------

